

Study: Babies can learn better from TV than books - jawns
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/experimenting-babies/201309/babies-can-learn-better-tv-books

======
ctdonath
A case of bad being better than worse?

Babies are all about sensory input, and need a great deal of hands-on (and
mouth-on) contact for learning. TV at least has a lot of dynamic visual &
audio stimulation, while admittedly books are static and visual-only ... and
both place the content beyond a flat smooth surface.

